# Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund



## sister_in_act (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Alle
 Wiederholt habe ich nun in einem Thread die Frage gelesen welcher Bodengrund eingebracht werden sollte.
Lehm -Sand Gemisch, Kies oder vielleicht auch keiner??
Dient ein Bodengrund aus zB Lehm Gemisch einzig als Basis für Pflanzen??

Ich frage nur deshalb weil ich selbst keinen Bodengrund  im Teich habe wegen der Verschmutzung durch Blätter, Blüten etc, die ohne Grund leichter den Weg zum BA finden.

Meine Pflanzen ( Seerose und __ Schwertlilie) habe ich in großen Speiswannen mit Kies und obenauf größeren Steinen versenkt. __ Wasserpest im Kies der Gründelstufe ca 1 m oberhalb des Teichgrundes. 
 Gruß Ulla


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Servus Ulla

Der Bodengrund ist abhängig von der Teichart.

Koi- und Schwimmteiche: kein Bodengrund, wie du ja selbst geschrieben, bessere Reinigung durch den BA.

Natur- und Fischteiche: Sand/Lehm/Kies/magerer Mutterboden-Gemisch, je nach belieben.
Kies/Schotter hat den Nachteil das die Algen gut daran haften und wenn sie zerfallen in die Ritzen eindringen und ein Nährstoffdepot werden. Pflanzen finden aber einen sehr guten Halt darin.

Sand/Lehm/magerer Mutterboden haben den Vorteil das sich der Mulm und Algen auf die Oberfläche legen, aber sich nirgends verkriechen können. Kann man dann gut abkeschern. Auch für gründelnde Fische bzw. auch für __ Muscheln der optimale Bodengrund.

Selbes trifft auch für die diversen Pflanzstufen im Teich zu.

Ob man Pflanzen nun in Körbe oder "Ohne" einsetzt .... ist meiner Meinung nach egal.


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Hallo Digi

ich kam nur drauf weil ich öfter gelesen habe, daß bodengrund verwendet wird, dann aber wegen extremer schlammbildung der sauger zum einsatz kommt.
würde mich interessieren wie die reinigungsintervalle des bodengrundes sind bei Lehm-erde-sand gemisch , kies  und flies zB, der auch von einigen auf die folie aufgebracht wurde.
und da ich keinen schlammsauger habe:
saugt das teil nicht auch erde und unterwasserpflanzen mit ?

viele fragen
vielleicht könnt ihr mir eure erfahrungen mitteilen zu meinem besseren verständnis.
...und vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen neuteichler zur entscheidungsfindung.

liebe grüße ulla


----------



## Raven (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Moin Ulla,
in meinem Teich habe ich, nachdem ich ihn übernommen habe zwei Kiesstufen eingebaut. War vorher blanke Betonwanne ohne Stufen.

Ich sauge gar nicht, ich harke 

Ab und an den gröbsten Dreck mit `ner feinen Harke (die selbe, die ich für Laub nehme, nur mit feinerer Justierung) raus ziehen, den Rest erledigen die Goldfische.

Meine Erfahrung ist sehr positiv. Seit ich die Kiesstufen (und die Pflanzen, die darin eingesetzt sind) habe, hat sich der Teich vom Sumpfloch zum Gartenteich gemausert. 

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass sich im Kies nicht nur Dreck sammelt, sondern auch Bakterien, ähnlich wie im Filter. In wie weit das belastbar ist weiß ich nicht, aber die No² Werte meines Teichs sind seit ich den Kies habe von knapp 5mg/l auf <0,3mg/l gesunken (wie gesagt, gleichzeitig kamen auch Pflanzen...). 

Meine Goldfische finden das offenbar gut, jetzt können sie ordentlich gründeln, statt nur Algen von nackter Betonwand zu zupfen.

Der Artenvielfalt hat´s auch nicht geschadet, in dem Teich lebt alles, was nicht zu Fuß kommen muss (Wie __ Kröten etc., rund um´s Grundstück ist eine stark befahrene Straße...). 

Fazit: Kies 

Mein Teich ist allerdings auch so weit wie möglich "Naturnah". Die Fische waren schon drin und erhalten ihre Polulation selbst, ich hätte da gar keine eingesetzt.

Achso, bei mir fällt wenig Laub, dafür viele Tannennadeln in´s Wasser, von wegen Schlammbildung.


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Hi Ulla

ich glaube,das es das "Non plus Ultra" nicht geben wird.

Lediglich bei einem reinen Koipool wird es kaum Diskussionen geben.

Ansonsten werden die Meinungen weit auseinander gehen.

Ich z.B. habe Kies im gesamten Teich in unterschiedlicher Korngröße.
Schlamm oder gar Schlammabsaugen sind für mich Fremdwörter.
Selbst nach Jahren siehst du bei mir keine Schlammschicht.
Etwas Mulm ist vorhanden,da ich weder abgestorbene Blätter entsorge, noch irgendwas gg. die Blätter von Nachbars Buchenhecke im Herbst unternehme.

Die Tiefenzone würde ich sofort wieder mit Kies gestalten, die Flachwasser- bzw. Sumpfzone nie wieder.
Ich habe erst kürzlich die leidvolle Erfahrung machen dürfen,wie schwierig es ist, 10 qm gut durchwurzelte Flachwasserzone auszugraben.

Mein Tip für einen Gartenteich ohne viel Fisch :
Kies auf den Grund und Erde/Lehm/Sandgemisch dort wo Pflanzen wachsen sollen.
Das Gemisch kann man so "steuern" wie es die Pflanzen am besten brauchen.

Für UW-Pflanzen ist der Mulm /Schlamm zwischen den Kieseln wichtig.
Für einige Arten ist er sogar essentiell. (Tannenwedel, __ Seekanne ua. )
Ausserdem ist er für ein "biologisches Gleichgewicht" unabdingbar.
Eine ausgewogene Mischung des Pflanzenbesatzes machts aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Hi Ulla,

ich möchte nur ganz kurz sagen, das der kies eine größere Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien bildet. Kleine Tiere wie z.B __ Gelbrandkäfer verkriechen sich da gerne drunter. __ Frösche leben gerne in kleinen Kieshöhlen und ebenso __ Molche mögen Spalten.

Ich denke das Optimum besteht aus beiden Komponenten. Sand der alerdings nicht zu fein sein sollte fürs Pflanzenwachstum, alternativ Kies mit 0-1mm Körnung und darauf eben Kies in verschiedenen Körnungen womit man wunderbar spalten und kleine Höhlen (auch größer für die fischlein) bauen kann und die Pflanzen stabilisiert.


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Hallo aus einem verregneten, schauerlich trüben Hunsrück

danke euch erstmal für die antworten.
@ Eugen: ich denke, daß bei dir auch die Teichgröße eine Rolle spielt. Bei meiner  , die ja nur ca 1/3 ist, muß ich im Herbst schon was tun betreffs der Blätter ( Buchenhecke, __ Ahorn, 2 Apfelbäume, Akazie)
Vieles geht durch Slkimmer und Ba weg, allerdings sammelt sich auch  um die Pflanzgefäße im Teich einiges an.
Aber habe ja im koiteich auf dem teichgrund selbst nichts , außer, was die Fische schonmal an Kies  von oben verschleppen.
@ Raven
bei folie harken wäre vermutlich nicht so  der *brüller*
allerdings habe ich im Biotop auch eine kiesfläche vor den Bachlauf gemacht, in dem meine  diversen pflanzen sitzen.
nach 2 jahren habe ich dies allerdings *generalreinigen * müssen und gehörig die pflanzen ausgelichtet.__ Molche, __ Kröten,__ Frösche nebst diversem krabbelgetier leben dort bis im (mini)bachlauf zwischen den steinen und pflanzen.
@pflanzenfreund
ich habe nur kies, weder erde noch sand für die pflanzen genommen und kann über kümmerwuchs nicht klagen..im gegenteil.
kies hat zudem den vorteil, daß er im gegensatz zu sand eindeutig besser zu reinigen ist bei bedarf.

alles in allem denke ich nach euren berichten, daß es auf viele verschiedene komponenten ankommt, wie oder was man in den teich einbringt.
wichtig scheint mir , daß man im vorfeld ganz genau weiß, welche art teich man am ende haben will und dann auch dabei bleiben muß.
von einem goldfischteich kann man sicher nicht umschwenken auf koi, wenn das nicht vorher geplant ist.
lieben dank an euch 
und hoffentlich habt ihr besseres wetter
gruß ulla


----------



## burki (6. März 2012)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

Hallo

ok habe nun auch gelesen dasn man in Teichen keine Teicherde verwenden soll wegen der vielen Mineralien.
Was ist aber dann mit Seerosen, kann man in deren Pflanzkörbe denn dies Sand/Lehm Gemisch tun, ist doch Nährstoffarm?


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2012)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zum Teichgrund*

kann man sollte aber Düngen.

hat gegenüber mit Kies abgedeckter "Teicherde" im Pflanzgefäss den Vorteil ,
dass es über ein paar Jahre volumenstabil bleibt , während die "Teicherde" sich verdünnisiert 

dann stehen die __ Teichrosen nur noch auf Hydro  und lassen sich nicht mehr gezielt düngen 

mfG

grundsätzlich zum Thema Teichgrund
nur in Teichen mit einer starken mineralischen Auflage 8und Bewuchs)können sich (auch mit Besatz) die "Selbstreinigungskräfte" (Biofilm , Denitrifikation, spez. Mikrofauna und Flora)
so entwickeln , dass man den Teich auch technikarm oder technikfrei betreiben kann.


----------

